# granite surface plates?



## wquiles (Jan 16, 2009)

Many times I need something nice and flat to measure and compare parts, so given the free shipping offers from Enco and others, I am starting to consider a granite surface plate. Any opinions/suggestions/alternatives?

Will


----------



## karlthev (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes. Go to a contractor who specializes in countertops and get a good-sized hunk of the scrap. Attach four of the adhesive-backed "feet" to the bottom and you will have an (virtually!) indestructible flat surface that'll look great. Watch out for oil though unless you seal it well--even granite will absorb oil and stain. I used to use such a setup years ago working leather.


Karl


----------



## Fred S (Jan 16, 2009)

Consider a surface ground piece of regular ol A 36 plate, way cheaper. Have the plate normalized before grinding, it will be within .001 if you are careful with the grinding


----------



## Mick (Jan 16, 2009)

Every machinist worth his/her salt should have a "Pet Rock" Mine is 12 x 18 x 3 and helps reduce vibrations in my work bench. LOL


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a small 12x16 plate, it was a cheap purchase from enco.

If you are doing someting that really requires accuracy, then you need a really accurate plate. A countertop is not necessarily going to be accurate in any dimension.

Most of the time mine sits on a shelf under my bench. I almost never need that much accuracy.

Dan


----------



## just for fun (Jan 16, 2009)

You might want to watch Craigs list if you not in a hurry. I picked a pair of great steel surface plates up for 50.00 each. Lynn


----------



## will (Jan 16, 2009)

also consider plate glass - very flat, but breakable


----------



## donn_ (Jan 16, 2009)

See if you can find a chunk of Silestone. I bought one from the guy who made my shower bench and enclosure capstone. The stuff is nearly impervious to everything, and very cool looking.


----------



## griff (Jan 16, 2009)

Talk to Griff..he has one for trade:naughty:


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting reading: http://www.qualitydigest.com/aug03/articles/03_article.shtml

Small granite plates are dirt cheap, about $25 for a 12x18, flat to +/- .0002 (Grade B). You can do a lot of work on a plate that size. The only problem with these plates is that they have no clamping ledge, and there are many times that you'll want to clamp an indicator in position. You can purchase plates with either 2 or 4 clamping ledges:

2-ledge plate







4-ledge plate





Another good option is a cast iron plate. Ledges are cast into the plate, but mine are mostly used with magnetic bases. My Challenge Precision 12x18 lists for $569, but $50 brought it home from a Craigslist ad.







If you have room or funds for only one, buy a granite flat with at least two ledges. Then try to find a cast iron plate on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you guys. Right now I can get a 12" x 18" x 3", Inspection Grade A, with 2 ledges, for $36.95 and FREE shipping (80 pounds!) from Enco. This sounds like a great size for my work bench and a real good buy for the money 

Will


----------



## LukeA (Jan 17, 2009)

wquiles said:


> Thank you guys. Right now I can get a 12" x 18" x 3", Inspection Grade A, with 2 ledges, for $36.95 and FREE shipping (80 pounds!) from Enco. This sounds like a great size for my work bench and a real good buy for the money
> 
> Will



How are you getting the free shipping?


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 17, 2009)

Enco has a free shipping code every month ($50 minimum order to qualify). This month, you enter promo code *WBJ9R* on the shopping cart page before you click checkout.

Next month, Google _February 2009 Enco free shipping_, and you'll have the new code. They've been doing this forever, but don't advertise it too heavily.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 17, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Enco has a free shipping code every month ($50 minimum order to qualify). This month, you enter promo code *WBJ9R* on the shopping cart page before you click checkout.
> 
> Next month, Google _February 2009 Enco free shipping_, and you'll have the new code. They've been doing this forever, but don't advertise it too heavily.



Yup, same code I am using for my granite plate 

Will


----------



## LukeA (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! That surface plate is too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Fred S (Jan 17, 2009)

Boy at those kind of prices, you probably shouldnt even consider anything else


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 17, 2009)

HOLLY CRAP. Incase any of you want to know. Right now if you go to enco, that 12 x 18 inch plate with two ledges and grade A was $79.07....now it is $36.95. 

Get one now, before I get the last one........why wouldn't I get one....someone tell me.

Bob E.


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 17, 2009)

OK, to late, I got my Grade A, 12 x 18 inch, 2 ledge plate with at gallon of Vectra 2 way oil that I should have got about 10 years ago so happy days are here!!!!

Bob E. 

I should have gotten the 18 x 24 Grade B but I didn't know if I could move it/lift around alot. I would have to go to the gym awhile......I don't want to do that right now.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 18, 2009)

> I should have gotten the 18 x 24 Grade B but I didn't know if I could move it


Unless you work on lots of large parts, the 12x18 should be perfect. As the weight of anything approaches or exceeds 100#, it can be a real pain to move.

There are a couple of tools that are really handy for surface plate work. Height gages let the part rest on the plate, giving you both hands to work with. Digital gages are the rage today, which makes manual gages a super buy. Always a bunch on eBay ... my 18" Brown & Sharpe Etalon cost $50 with fitted case.

A surface gage performs many functions on a granite flat. Attach a dial indicator, zero the indicator using a stack of gage blocks, and quickly check parts as they come off the lathe, mill, or surface grinder:








Install the scriber, set your part on the granite flat, and slide the surface gage to mark a line within .001":






Again, no batteries & no digital display mean that these are cheap on eBay, even if you get the Starrett 257 (on the right) with hardened base & four pins. 

Starrett also makes a neat base, the No.62 rule holder, for surface plate use (and it will usually hold a Mitu or B&S rule):


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 19, 2009)

As always, great pictures with examples AND part numbers to look for on eBAy!!!!!

Thanks,

Bob E.


----------



## Data (Jan 19, 2009)

precisionworks, what are the four pins for? I have an old Starrett just like the one in the picture but never knew what the pins are for. Thanks for the great ideas on the use of this device, I bet you have lots more tricks up your sleeve. 


Cheers
Dave


----------



## G1K (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to get in on this deal also. $36 is a great price, and there's a few other filler items I need anyway to qualify for the free shipping.

Thank Bob and Will !



Ryan


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 19, 2009)

G1K said:


> I think I'm going to have to get in on this deal also. $36 is a great price, and there's a few other filler items I need anyway to qualify for the free shipping.
> 
> Thank Bob and Will !
> 
> ...




Ordered one on Sunday. 

I tried to order just the plate and the system said it did not qualify for free shipping since the order was less tan $50. Looked around for a few items that I thought would be nice to have added them to get to the minimum entered the code and the system said:You have Applied the following promotions: WBJ9P - Free UPS Shipping on Orders of $25 or more!

Go figure!

I have wanted a granite surface plate for a long time, Thanks for the tip Will!


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 20, 2009)

I will have to remember that little trick Strikerdown!!!

Bob E.


----------



## LukeA (Jan 20, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> Ordered one on Sunday.
> 
> I tried to order just the plate and the system said it did not qualify for free shipping since the order was less tan $50. Looked around for a few items that I thought would be nice to have added them to get to the minimum entered the code and the system said:You have Applied the following promotions: WBJ9P - Free UPS Shipping on Orders of $25 or more!
> 
> ...



Mine said free shipping on orders of $50 or greater.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 20, 2009)

SafetyBob said:


> I will have to remember that little trick Strikerdown!!!
> 
> Bob E.




I got tricked, not them! Ended up spending $67.xx.

It arrived today, UPS guy was grunting! 

Three separate shipments, one for the pet rock, one for some other misc. stuff and a third for a dovetail end mill from another location. If I were to ship this much heavy stuff plus 2 other lighter items it would be over $30 easy. They made lots on this deal! :twothumbs


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 20, 2009)

OUCH!!!

Enco just emailed me shipping notice a few minutes ago. Can't wait for my pet rock. It should be very interesting what the wife says about it's addition to the garage stuff...


Bob E.


----------



## LukeA (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine gets here tomorrow!

(hopefully in good shape)


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 20, 2009)

> what are the four pins for?



Dave, the pins can be pushed down so they project below the bottom of the surface gage. With any two pins down, the gage can be guided along a straight edge, or along the edge of the surface plate. That can be handy when you need to scribe parallel lines on a part.

Even though the surface gage is supplied with a scribe, you can easily make extra scribes that are longer/shorter/bent to different angles, etc. I use W1 drill rod (tool steel), shape it as necessary, heat the pointed ends cherry red & quench in cold water. That yields around 68 HRc, but the points are a little delicate. For more durability, place the parts in the kitchen oven set to 450F, let them soak for an hour, and they'll still test 62 HRc but with greater toughness.


----------



## Data (Jan 20, 2009)

PW, you are always a wealth of information. Thanks.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 21, 2009)

Won a new in box Starrett 57D Surface gauge on eBay for $26.75

Shipping $18.51! Ouch!:mecry: I like Enco's shipping much better:laughing:

Still a good deal overall


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 21, 2009)

> Starrett 57D Surface gauge on eBay for $26.75 Shipping $18.51



Still not a bad deal, $45.26 for a gage that sells for $150 + tax +shipping:thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Jan 21, 2009)

Same here. I got the 257 (hardened steel based instead of cast iron), used but in great shape, for $25 and about $12 in shipping - gotta love Ebay!

I am now trying to score a Starrett last word universal dial indicator (model 711) to go with it 

Will


----------



## wquiles (Jan 21, 2009)

Data said:


> PW, you are always a wealth of information. Thanks.



+1 - Barry is very generous indeed :thumbsup:

Will


----------



## LukeA (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine came today--I'm glad I didn't get the bigger one!

Edit: Now I can finally teach the hominids to use tools!







For a rather interesting dead weight/live weight comparison, the plate weighs about 8 times as much as the chair.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 21, 2009)

wquiles said:


> I am now trying to score a Starrett last word universal dial indicator (model 711) to go with it
> 
> Will




Let us know so when you score to avoid a bidding war! 

I always try to wait until the auction is about to expire, if possible, then place my first bid in the last 30 seconds - to 1 min.


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 21, 2009)

More crap to buy!!!!

Thanks for the model numbers as always!!

Bob E.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 21, 2009)

SafetyBob said:


> More crap to buy!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the model numbers as always!!
> 
> Bob E.


 

I have only been lurking here for a short time but I'm finding it to be hazardous to the bank account!

Ditto for the part numbers, they make it so much easier to SPEND!


----------



## LukeA (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's the standards for surface plates (PDF link)


----------



## wquiles (Jan 23, 2009)

My plate came in today - HEAVY!!!

Will


----------



## LukeA (Jan 23, 2009)

wquiles said:


> My plate came in today - HEAVY!!!
> 
> Will



At least it's got the clamping edges to lift it by.


----------

